# benelli vinci magazine extension



## dcaspy (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can get a magazine extension for a benelli vinci!?


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

https://www.xrailbyrci.com/mm5/merchant ... Code=XM2BE


----------

